# Friday nonesense.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Hey, not everything we do has to be a masterpiece, art is more fun than that. Sometimes we do something truly wacky (well, I do) and usually tear it up. I thought, why hide the bad, be honest and post it. :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Let me guess,....inspired by Sherlock Holmes. 

It is better than I would do! :biggrin:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Let me guess,....inspired by Sherlock Holmes.


Elementary my dear Susan..:wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This is your bad stuff?? Don't throw that away.


----------

